# Driving Licence - did you know?....



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

That if you have a photo driving licence the photo has to be updated every 10 years at a cost of £17.50 otherwise you could be fined £1000 

I didn't 

http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.html?t=1120217

/links


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

No I didn't but thanks for the info, as that prob means mine needs doing now as I've held it for 11 years!  x


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

your expiry date is on your licence I think - must check when mine is due


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

No I didn't know that .. must have a look my photo is pretty out of date on it now though so might update it anyway after christmas 

Cat x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Dh reckons he knew that! (yer right  ) 

Just checked ours and we have another 4 yrs on them 

x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

I knew they needed renewing every ten years...... what I didnt know was that they had finally settled on a charge     last I heard they were still free to update    


*goes of to check her renewal date*


Pah July next year!!!!


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

I knew you had to renew, I didn't know you had to pay though!!  

Mines ok til Feb 2010 by which time it'll probably be twice as much!!


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Its free to change your address, so why charge to change a picture?


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

yep I knew just had to do it, mine ran out earlier in the month, and cost £17.50.  U get a form and letter thru when the time comes


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

You could always move house and on changing your address you change ur licence anyway.... although I guess that is probably more expensive..


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Just another way for the Government to cream more money of us.....


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

if you change address or name you don't have to send a new photo, so can't get away with it like that.  It got me out of paying twice thou as I'd lost part of mine so I just ticked the bit on the renewal form that I couldn't return my old one and got a full new one for just the price of the renewal anyway.


----------

